# Is this Ameraucana a hen or a rooster?



## drewskimac (Oct 7, 2014)

Is this Ameraucana a hen or a rooster and how can you tell? Thanks!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

A rooster, for sure. He's fairly mature, too. Odd he hasn't been crowing. 
See the pointed feathers on his back? Only males get those. 
You can also tell by comb, tail, body, and plummage at this age.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## babychic (Jul 27, 2014)

how old is your chicken? our girls were born in march and still only have a very small rose comb.


----------



## drewskimac (Oct 7, 2014)

I want to say between 6&7 months


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

This is him as a much younger bird. He is the one in the back the one in the front has a pea comb.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

My roosters are not quite a year old yet. Here is a photo of the one that has more of a pea comb. Mine are Easter Eggers not Ameraucana as they were labeled when I bought them.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

My flock has a variety if combs the one I am touching her crop in the picture is a floppy combed hen that lays a blue green egg.


----------

